# History of miscarriages



## Tonyj (Aug 20, 2012)

What code should I use for Hx of miscarriages? 629.81 (Recurrent pregnancy loss w/o current pregnancy) V13.29 (Other genital system and obstetric disorders)? Or another code? See below for MD's impression;

IMPRESSION:  History of miscarriages.

Thank you for allowing me to take part in the evaluation and care of your patient.  Listed below are my recommendations:

She said she has an abnormal mammogram.  She will see Dr. XXX or Dr. ZZZ, or you will clear her. 
She will have IVF. 
She will go on Lovenox/baby aspirin 24 hours after embryo transfer.


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes. 629.81 is the correct code for history of miscarriages if the patient is currently not pregnant. V13.29 is excluded by 629.81 and this is the most specific code.

Brightwin


----------



## Tonyj (Aug 20, 2012)

Much Thanks


----------



## mvrangel (Apr 24, 2015)

*Hx of miscarriage*

what is the pt is pregnant  and having a normal pregancny and has hx of miscarriage
Can you still code V13.29 w/ V22.1?
 or should I code 629.81?


----------

